

Rails for Designers - Rails front-end design and development guide - frontcube
http://frontcube.com/rails-for-designers

======
lhm
That sounds like a great idea. Do you already have a rough overview of what it
is going to cover?

~~~
frontcube
Thanks. Yes. It going to cover Ruby and Rails basics. Templeting, asset
pipeline, SASS, CoffeeScript and front-end development best practices.

